# red dot on a Sig P229



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with installing a red dot on a Sig p226? If so, what,s a good choice for sight and mount?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

First, title says 229, post says 226, which one.

Also, is this a railed or unrailed frame?

Options are different depending on frame configuration.

Huntin1


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry. 229. Neither model has a top rail.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

None of them do, I am referring to the rail on the bottom of the frame in front of the trigger guard. Sig makes a mount that attaches to that rail and allows you to mount a scope. Otherwise the only other mounts that I know of require that you drill and tap the slide, something that would need to be done by a smith.

huntin1


----------

